# South Carolina Comps?



## Dadd (Nov 4, 2015)

The first comp in SC was Nats. Unfortunately, I moved to SC the week after that. Does anybody think that within the next 5 billion years on earth (or like a year) there will ever be a comp in SC?


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll have one in NC around March-April. There are also several in GA. Daniel Wannamaker should organize an sc one though.


----------



## Torch (Nov 4, 2015)

Dadd said:


> The first comp in SC was Nats. Unfortunately, I moved to SC the week after that. Does anybody think that within the next 5 billion years on earth (or like a year) there will ever be a comp in SC?



Competitions only happen when people organize them! You've been to 4 comps, so you're probably experienced enough to organize. Contact a delegate near you and talk about what goes into organizing a competition.



willtri4 said:


> I'll have one in NC around March-April. There are also several in GA. Daniel Wannamaker should organize an sc one though.



It's pretty rude to volunteer someone to organize a competition, in my opinion. Just because they live in a certain area doesn't mean they want to/are able to.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 4, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> I'll have one in NC around March-April. There are also several in GA. Daniel Wannamaker should organize an sc one though.



Maybe under other circumstances I would consider it, but for the meantime, here's what's keeping that from happening:

1. I'm afraid that it won't go well due to lack of experience. Sounds silly, everyone has to start somewhere, but I don't really know if I'm ready to handle the stress of keeping things on schedule, making sure there are enough judges and scramblers, etc. at the current moment. I'm assuming you probably recognized me and mentioned my name because of my speed, but keep in mind that just because someone is good at competing doesn't mean that they would be a good organizer, they are not the same thing. However, if someone has organized and you might be able to provide help, or you want to co-organize, I might consider it.

2. (the more important issue) I actually have a health problem that is making life for me really difficult. If you know me, you might know that I'm not currently in school. That's because I don't feel like I can make it through at the moment; when I was in school and I started having these problems, I was missing like half of school, and even without school, I'm still having significant difficulties. Organizing would be pretty stressful, and potentially a failure, as I wouldn't know if I would feel well enough to run the competition until the day of, which is obviously too late when people have already made the trip, reserved hotels, etc.

So, if someone else in the area would like to organize, that would be great!


----------



## Calamity Strike (Nov 30, 2015)

Dadd said:


> The first comp in SC was Nats. Unfortunately, I moved to SC the week after that. Does anybody think that within the next 5 billion years on earth (or like a year) there will ever be a comp in SC?


I was wondering the same thing (because i can't organize one). There hasn't been a comp within a state of me since i started.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Dec 1, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> I'm assuming you probably recognized me and mentioned my name because of my speed, but keep in mind that just because someone is good at competing doesn't mean that they would be a good organizer, they are not the same thing.



Lmao, "good at competing". I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 1, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> Lmao, "good at competing". I'm not so sure about that.



relatively -_- I know I suck ;-;


----------



## hcfong (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not making any promises, but I will be based in Florence from September - December 2016, so depending on whether I have time to do it, I might be able to organise a comp when I'm there.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 15, 2015)

I would be very interested in attending to a South Carolina competition, as I am interested in exploring the area. As you might have guessed, I don't live in SC, so I unfortunately cannot organize one there. I encourage people to contact a delagate to work something out (Specifically Chris Tran or Chester Lian), you never know what could happen!


----------

